# I'm confused - Does my 2014 Roubaix Pro frame have a BB30 or PF30 bottom bracket?



## petalpower (Aug 10, 2009)

Trying to install a Praxis BB to use my Quarq Cinco 110BCD with Sram 975 cranks into my frame.

I need to install the Praxis BB and need the tool, and I've read that the frame is both on separate occasions - PF30 and BB30. Then I've read that they're the same?!?

Any help would be great.

I'm considering just sucking up and buying a newer, proper sized Quarq for the new frame and keeping the other on my old bike for back up duties.

Thanks guys!


----------



## vertr (Aug 22, 2006)

If the bearings press directly into the frame it's bb30, if the bearings sit inside delrin cups which are pressed into the frame it's OSBB PF30 (different than standard because Specialized's version of this is narrow).  BB30 cranks are compatible with both BB standards.

Here is a guide which will help you chose (for Specialized see page 4).
https://praxiscycles.com/wp-content/uploads/PRAXIS-FRAME-GUIDE.pdf


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Its BB30. All 2014 Pro level frames are. And btw to fellow Specialized junkies for 2015, Spesh has done away with their narrow version of PF30. Its gone. All Expert and up road frames with BB30 moving forward.

OP, all you need for the Praxis BB is a pair of Park Shimano BB spanners. Super easy. You can press in the one side that is interference fit with a long threaded rod and a couple of fender washers...not unlike home brew BB30 bearing installation.

The Praxis BB is a very nice solution so might as well stick with the Quarq you have versus purchase one for BB30. Your call. The Praxis BB is one of the best pieces of bike kit on the market as many don't want to toil with BB30. I like BB30 or don't mind it. I embrace using Loctite 609 and to set one up take about 30 minutes. Pretty easy. A Praxis BB can be installed in half that time but the rub is, when the bearings wear out you need another $80 BB. Good quality BB30 bearings are $7 each. So its partly an economic issue but the easier solution for many is the Praxis BB.
Enjoy it and why don't you give us a review of your 2014 Roubaix Pro and a pic or two when you get it on the road?


----------



## petalpower (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks vertr and roadworthy. Thanks especially to roadworthy for the detailed explanation as to what I'm dealing with.

I can make the press tool with the threaded rod as you suggest - should be no prob. I have one BB spanner tool so I'll just go down to REI and grab a second.

I'll update this thread when I get the Quarq mounted -hopefully tomorrow. 

I did ride the Roubaix back to back with my Tarmac, and I think I'm in love. I've won crits out here in CO on the Tarmac, so I appreciate a good handling bike, and my initial thoughts on my 20 mi shake down ride of the Roubaix was it handles almost exactly as my Tarmac, but man does it absorb the garbage on the road.


----------



## vertr (Aug 22, 2006)

roadworthy said:


> Its BB30. All 2014 Pro level frames are.


Sorry RW, but I have a 2014 Venge Pro with a carbon osbb...


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

OP,
Below is the Praxis BB30 installation procedure and this video is from Praxis and the real deal and should help you navigate through the procedure:
Praxis ConvBB - Shimano on BB30 frame. - YouTube

Thanks for the Roubaix versus Tarmac comparison. I am always interested to hear from different riders that have owned or tested both. If you are winning crits you are a very strong rider and crit riders tend to put a premium on quick handling and acceleration and sounds as though there is no give with the Roubaix compared to the Tarmac only with more ride compliancy. As I have stated before I feel the same way. To me the Roubaix accelerates great, handling is more steady so it tracks more easily with less concentration compared to a Tarmac and all I have to do is countersteer for immediate tight radius turns...and the longer wheelbase and more laid out angles translates to a smoother ride and less assault to my hands and butt out on the road over rough patches making for longer happier rides.

Hope you come back with some pics and further thoughts after you install the BB.

Maybe you could also share some thoughts on your quarq as well as to how you use it for training or out riding to a particular power level to conserve energy if you use it in this way...like riding to a target power below your FTP.


----------



## petalpower (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks a bunch roadworthy. 

I'll most certainly get some pics up and more ride reports on the bike and PM. 

Do you think that BB30 is here to stay, or a passing marketing idea? The reason I ask is because like I alluded to in my first post, I've considered buying a Quarq in BB30 - for 2 reasons. 1. To simplify the installation on my Roubaix, and 2. To have the same PM on my backup bike. I know it's somewhat costly, but the money I get from the new cranks sold from both bikes will lower the price to about $500 so it's not like I'm spending another $1500.

I dunno. I'll run the Praxis and the old PM in the new bike for a while and make up my mind eventually.


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

Just as a side somewhat OT item, if you get a Quarq, make sure you update to the new firmware version 23. It makes use of the accelerometers in the crank to get cadence so you can either forgoe the cadence magnet install or not worry if the magnet gets knocked off.
This is only applicable to new Quarqs.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

petalpower said:


> Thanks a bunch roadworthy.
> 
> I'll most certainly get some pics up and more ride reports on the bike and PM.
> 
> ...


Hard to know Pedalpower. BB30 has been around for over 10 years I believe. I don't see a so called regression back to a threaded BB. Another way of looking at BB30, is simply smooth press bores replace a thread as in English threaded. Bearings are retained with an adhesive versus a thread and torque. Many philosophically don't embrace this but the entire bike industry has. A larger consideration PP is step away from Specialized for a second. Cervelo and Trek both use basically a wide version of BB30. So a BB30 crank won't work on a Cervelo or a Trek even though all use press fit bores. So you are better off with your English threaded Quarq in a larger context.
As to the future, I personally believe Praxis is a glimpse. An expanding collet BB is so very clever. It checks all the boxes of installation and reliability, easy to remove...non invasive etc. Looking into the future if I directed design, I may consider a further simplication of BB30. Straight 42mm bore I.D. No snap rings and a version of Praxis only both sides of the BB expand verses one as respective halves are threaded together. To me that would be the way to go or at least a worthy R&D effort to see if a BB can be even further simplified and yet be dead reliable without need for an adhesive.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

vertr said:


> Sorry RW, but I have a 2014 Venge Pro with a carbon osbb...


My bad on that vert. I have never seen a Pro level Spesh bike with carbon osbb. Prior to 2015, part of the upsell calculus of Pro to Sworks was a change in BB. 
Perhaps the Venge is the exception. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

goodboyr said:


> Just as a side somewhat OT item, if you get a Quarq, make sure you update to the new firmware version 23. It makes use of the accelerometers in the crank to get cadence so you can either forgoe the cadence magnet install or not worry if the magnet gets knocked off.
> This is only applicable to new Quarqs.


A very cool feature to be rid of that magnet.


----------



## petalpower (Aug 10, 2009)

One final question - do I need any special tools to remove the OEM BB30 bearings from my Roubaix frame?


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

petalpower said:


> I did ride the Roubaix back to back with my Tarmac, and I think I'm in love. I've won crits out here in CO on the Tarmac, so I appreciate a good handling bike, and my initial thoughts on my 20 mi shake down ride of the Roubaix was it handles almost exactly as my Tarmac, but man does it absorb the garbage on the road.


I just sold my 2014 Roubaix because I prefer the 2015 Tarmac so much. I don't really notice a difference in comfort between the two but love the handling and stiffer feel of 2015 Tarmac. Different strokes..

I had a Praxis bottom bracket on my Roubaix so I could use an Ultegra crank and it also felt smoother that the stock BB..


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

petalpower said:


> One final question - do I need any special tools to remove the OEM BB30 bearings from my Roubaix frame?


No special tools required...even if BB30 bearings are Loctited in place. Btw serviceable green Loctite 609 is not super strong stuff. This is by design intent. A lot of shear strength isn't required to keep bearings bedded because bearing press + crank preload keeps bearings bedded for the most part. Loctite adds a little adhesion to keep bearings from very very small shifting which causes creaking.
Also, you never remove BB30 bearings unless you are to replace them.
To remove them...all you need is a narrow rod. I prefer a wood dowel and conventional hammer. Poke the rod through the opposite bearing hole and tap the bearing out around its periphery around the back side. They knock right out because the press is modest and even with Loctite, it breaks loose easily...again by intent.

HTH


----------



## petalpower (Aug 10, 2009)

roadworthy said:


> No special tools required...even if BB30 bearings are Loctited in place. Btw serviceable green Loctite 609 is not super strong stuff. This is by design intent. A lot of shear strength isn't required to keep bearings bedded because bearing press + crank preload keeps bearings bedded for the most part. Loctite adds a little adhesion to keep bearings from very very small shifting which causes creaking.
> Also, you never remove BB30 bearings unless you are to replace them.
> To remove them...all you need is a narrow rod. I prefer a wood dowel and conventional hammer. Poke the rod through the opposite bearing hole and tap the bearing out around its periphery around the back side. They knock right out because the press is modest and even with Loctite, it breaks loose easily...again by intent.
> 
> HTH


Thanks again. Your input has been great. I'm going to tackle it tomorrow as I'm dying to begin riding the new bike and like tracking my rides/work outs with the Quarq.


----------



## petalpower (Aug 10, 2009)

You're going to smack me but I think I'm leaning heavily towards buying another Quarq for the new bike. I love having all my rides recorded with power, IF, Kj, etc and I'm thinking the Tarmac will be the winter/trainer bike.

I'm also somewhat concerned about just dialing in the old crank to the new frame with the adapter and if there with be any derailleur issues?

Now the question is if I do go this route which Quarq do I get? Red22, Elsa, Riken, etc and BB30 or another GXP.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

petalpower said:


> You're going to smack me but I think I'm leaning heavily towards buying another Quarq for the new bike. I love having all my rides recorded with power, IF, Kj, etc and I'm thinking the Tarmac will be the winter/trainer bike.
> 
> I'm also somewhat concerned about just dialing in the old crank to the new frame with the adapter and if there with be any derailleur issues?
> 
> Now the question is if I do go this route which Quarq do I get? Red22, Elsa, Riken, etc and BB30 or another GXP.


No smack down here PP. Much of this stuff is personal preference and most combinations work to some extent. Many so called purists don't like adaptation and go with BB30 crank with a BB30 frame so if that is your bias, I understand completely.
I like BB30 unlike many...mostly because of simplicity and economics. Good BB30 bearings are cheap and easy to service and install.

As to crank selection. No losers in your choices. Price and aesthetics matter. I think Red 22 is a good choice. No worries about front derailleur alignment. You should be able to get the chainline right with Praxis or of course a standard BB30 crank.

Let us know what you decide. If you go BB30, hunt down a good procedure with Loctite 609 and follow it. Crank preload matters as well to bearing life and being noise free.


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

I might have missed it but what drive train are you running? If its shimano, I would get an Elsa or riken with the praxis rings. If it's new SRAM 22 then the Quarq red 22. As for bb, I've installed a bunch of Quarq bb30's on specialized carbon frames with the pf30 style bb and they are all noise free and problem free. As RW says, the right materials and technique makes the install successful.


----------



## salesguy (Sep 8, 2005)

goodboyr said:


> I might have missed it but what drive train are you running? If its shimano, I would get an Elsa or riken with the praxis rings. If it's new SRAM 22 then the Quarq red 22. As for bb, I've installed a bunch of Quarq bb30's on specialized carbon frames with the pf30 style bb and they are all noise free and problem free. As RW says, the right materials and technique makes the install successful.


If I wanted to add a BB30 Quarq to my existing 2014 Roubaix Expert setup would it simply be a crank swap (FSA BB30 to Quarq) or would a different BB be required? I think the OP already had a BB30 installed?


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

salesguy said:


> If I wanted to add a BB30 Quarq to my existing 2014 Roubaix Expert setup would it simply be a crank swap (FSA BB30 to Quarq) or would a different BB be required? I think the OP already had a BB30 installed?


Direct swap if you purchase a BB30 Quarq...no new BB required.
Yes, the OP already has a BB30 installed but he owns a Quarq with longer spindle designed for an English threaded BB to be used with threaded cups aka external bearings. Quarq cranks come in both configurations and why the OP is determining his best path...use what he has or purchase a BB30 specific Quarq crank.
HTH


----------



## petalpower (Aug 10, 2009)

goodboyr said:


> I might have missed it but what drive train are you running? If its shimano, I would get an Elsa or riken with the praxis rings. If it's new SRAM 22 then the Quarq red 22. As for bb, I've installed a bunch of Quarq bb30's on specialized carbon frames with the pf30 style bb and they are all noise free and problem free. As RW says, the right materials and technique makes the install successful.


It's Sram 22

Still undecided as of now on whether I want to spend the coin and buy a BB30 model for the new bike, or run the adapter. My initial searches on Ebay I thought I was going to be able to find one for around $1200-$1400, but finding a Red 170-172.5 with 110 BCD in BB30 is proving to be closer to $2000.


----------



## petalpower (Aug 10, 2009)

Just a little update. Really wanting to ride this new bike, but I'm in the middle of a training plan and don't want to not be able to record my workouts.

I think I'm pretty set on getting a second PM. The question is what to buy. Here are what I've boiled it down to:

1. Buy a Quarq Red22 in BB30 - or maybe GXP. I'd like to get the PM in the native BB30 and not have to run adapters. GXP is nice because it'll fit more bikes. For me this wouldn't be a likely issue as I'll ride this frame 2-3 years and by then, tech will advance and I'll likey Ebay the meter and upgrade.

2. Buy a Power2Max to mount to the Specialized cranks. I like this option too because I feel like I have more flexibility with cranks - change length, switch to S-works.

I'm assuming the meters will read within say 4-5% of each other, no? I'm just taking the accuracy of each unit and assuming the worst in each direction.

Well, what would you guys do?


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

petalpower said:


> Just a little update. Really wanting to ride this new bike, but I'm in the middle of a training plan and don't want to not be able to record my workouts.
> 
> I think I'm pretty set on getting a second PM. The question is what to buy. Here are what I've boiled it down to:
> 
> ...


PP, if you continue to waffle like this you are going to lose your man card. 
Kidding.

Option 3: DA crank with Praxis BB or Wheel Mfg. spacers + Stages PM.
Most cost effective and good resale if you want to move on afterward.

Problem is, there are too many options. 
Good luck.


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

My two cents is that Quarq on one bike and stages on another is the worst case scenario wrt comparing powers. Stages reads single arm and then doubles it for total power so any discrepancies leg to leg will end up as errors. This is well discussed elsewhere. If you are used to Quarq then get another Quarq. They can be calibrated with the qalvin app and a precise weight.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

goodboyr said:


> My two cents is that Quarq on one bike and stages on another is the worst case scenario wrt comparing powers. Stages reads single arm and then doubles it for total power so any discrepancies leg to leg will end up as errors. This is well discussed elsewhere. If you are used to Quarq then get another Quarq. They can be calibrated with the qalvin app and a precise weight.


Its best case scenario if spending money for a PM. Maybe you will spring for the difference in price. I believe some amateur cyclists take themselves a bit too seriously. Sky trained with Stages PM's. Yes, the issue of left leg only wattage is discussed everywhere and many believe including the people that developed it the leg discrepancy issue is irrelevant...especially at steady state and over the long average of power. Yes, having two Quarq's and calibrating one to the other is best case scenario for correlation. But a lot of money and the price of a full race bike.
All decisions including cycling related is based upon value analysis i.e. cost/benefit.
OP...if you have a couple million in the bank, get a couple of Quarq's like goodboyr suggests.


----------



## 1Butcher (Mar 15, 2011)

Petalpower wants to ride his bike so bad that he is willing to buy another power meter, that is hard core. Buying a Stages would not work for me either.

I have 2 Garmin Vector's. One for the rain bike and one for the good bike. Garmin may not be in the price range for you, but it is very easy to swap as long as you have a crows foot and torque wrench.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

OP,
This is hugely disappointing. Both Butcher and Goodboyr aren't going to be able to race for Sky this year because they are boycotting the Stages PM. I think Sky is going to have to rethink their strategy as I don't see how they will be competitive without these two pro riders on their team.

Team Sky | Latest | Stages Cycling join team for 2014


----------



## 1Butcher (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm always amazed about your quick ramblings that are not well thought out. 

Stages does not make a power meter for a carbon crank [yet]. You know I use Campagnolo Super Record components. I think with your engineering degree, that you keep mentioning, you can figure out when I say it 'would not work for me either', would not work for me. 

I never said Stages was a bad product. As a person that has two Garmin Vectors, I can say my balance is close, but not the same. It seems like a flawed way of thinking that just because one leg produces 100watts, the other does the same. But for the price it is cheap way to find out an estimate of where you are at. 

I also believe any team will use anything that a sponsor would give them. Probably part of the contract. If they do not have that item, a re-branded item works too. I believe the Stages contract is more about money than the component. I think you would read between the lines of that style of marketing. I guess not.

Would you recommend two different power meters to track your performance? I think not. As an engineer, I would think you would know using the same test equipment would give you more consistent results, at least the margin of error would be less. I'm not an engineer, so maybe my thinking is incorrect.

For a person who does not have a power meter, what real world experience can you share with us, that we can't read on the internet?


----------



## salesguy (Sep 8, 2005)

I'll add my thoughts to this tread for what they are worth. If you are serious enough about performance to invest in a powermeter then you will likely be very vested in the numbers you see during & after workouts and races. If you are lucky you won't obsess about them but likely the numbers you see during workouts will dictate your mood the rest of the day and in races you may even contemplate quitting if the expected watts are not forthcoming. 

In my experience I always stayed with the same tech - SRM & SRM or Quarq and Quarq on my race & training bikes. Calibrated by me with a known good process. 

I would never have wanted to incorporate a powertap or other device that could easily read 10 or even 20w higher or lower for that would have brought a level of uncertainty that would be unacceptable.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

1Butcher said:


> I'm always amazed about your quick ramblings that are not well thought out.
> 
> Stages does not make a power meter for a carbon crank [yet]. You know I use Campagnolo Super Record components. I think with your engineering degree, that you keep mentioning, you can figure out when I say it 'would not work for me either', would not work for me.
> 
> ...


Sorry to quote you but...."I'm always amazed about your quick ramblings that are not well thought out."...lol.

1. You don't have to ride a Campy crank.
2. The OP isn't considering a Campy crank.

Poor Sky. They are really getting short changed without any left and right pedal force correlation. Or maybe its because they don't have carbon crank arms? Probably the single factor holding them back in their development.
No doubt, it will even be more problematic for amateur cyclists.

Butcher, you keep mentioning you don't have an engineering degree. After you remove that massive chip off your shoulder, let me remind you there is a reason you don't have one.


----------



## 1Butcher (Mar 15, 2011)

I thought I was the only one that fretted about their times. The reason why I bought a power meter was to show proof I was working hard during a ride. Average speeds and heart rate were not cutting it. Now with a constant, I have proof I suck.

I had a Powertap only because I was waiting for the Metrigear Vector. As we all know that took much longer than most of us thought. I would never buy another Powertap product due to the amount of issues that I had with it. One of them was the numbers. The other one was the longevity of the bearings. 300 miles a set was not acceptable.


----------



## 1Butcher (Mar 15, 2011)

@Roadworthy. I choose to ride Campagnolo and Specialized. So your right. Sky riders have no real choice in what they ride. I'm certain the sponsors would have an issue with that. But I'm certain you knew that.

Check what a retired/non sponsored racer rides on. Better yet, find out where he is spending his money on.

Sharing your opinion about Power meters without ever owning one.......well you get the picture. I'll give you credit on groupsets, you seem to change out regularly. Your opinion is valuable, but with power meters, maybe you need to qualify that you have never had one and base your opinion on what ever you read in the marketing brochures/internet forums. 

Maybe that chip on my shoulder is what is slowing me down.


----------



## salesguy (Sep 8, 2005)

Guys - let's keep this civilized here, which is something I like about this forum. 

For the record - I have an M.S. in Biomedical engineering and have owned 12 or more powermeters, mostly SRM but some quarq. Having going through engineering classes and taking materials engineering and actually attached strain gauges to things was helpful in understanding the tech.

If money is no object (I will again suggest that for many it's really not) then an SRM is the obvious choice. I've never been disappointed and the new PC8 looks to be pretty nice.

Next up would be quarq, which I will be purchasing for my own roubaix here shortly. Mainly because I can get a reasonable deal on them and the whole PM market has become much less costly, with the exception of SRM who are trying to hold their price point (at a loss of market share no doubt).

I'd never mess with a powertap and i'm skeptical of the power measuring pedals. If you are interested in the left leg - right leg power debate then look no further than the bikeradar review here which talks about this issue a bit.

Last comment - what the pros ride, and even more so what retired pros ride is of little interest to me. Most pros could care less about bike technology, you would be shocked how little most give a crap about little differences in this or that. They will also mostly ride what is free or offered, though of course there are exceptions who get into the technical details like Lemond, etc. But to take what a retired pro likes vs an educated, motivated and enthusiastic group like we have here would be folly in my opinion. 

Carry on.


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

roadworthy said:


> OP,
> This is hugely disappointing. Both Butcher and Goodboyr aren't going to be able to race for Sky this year because they are boycotting the Stages PM. I think Sky is going to have to rethink their strategy as I don't see how they will be competitive without these two pro riders on their team.
> 
> Team Sky | Latest | Stages Cycling join team for 2014


Just relax, RW. I offered my opinion, you offer yours, all trying to help the op make a decision. No need to be sarcastic or attack for no reason.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

sales,
Can you qualify or quantify what benefit you have derived from owning 12 Powermeters over your lifetime? Can you explain how you train or race with your PM?
Thanks




salesguy said:


> Guys - let's keep this civilized here, which is something I like about this forum.
> 
> For the record - I have an M.S. in Biomedical engineering and have owned 12 or more powermeters, mostly SRM but some quarq. Having going through engineering classes and taking materials engineering and actually attached strain gauges to things was helpful in understanding the tech.
> 
> ...


----------



## salesguy (Sep 8, 2005)

Nah, not going to get dragged into an argument for or against using power in training. the OP is already using it so let's not get OT. If you think a PM (or multiple PMs) are a waste of money then don't buy them.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

salesguy said:


> Nah, not going to get dragged into an argument for or against using power in training. the OP is already using it so let's not get OT. If you think a PM (or multiple PMs) are a waste of money then don't buy them.


Darn it. I really wanted to hear from you how training with a PM has transformed you into a CAT 1 with aspirations of going pro. ;-)


----------



## petalpower (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks guys for all the help and feedback. Hate to see arguments amongst us as we are all passionate about out cycling - obviously in different ways. 

I'm actually not racing at the moment - did for a few years with some mederate success ( few wins in crits here in Colorado ). I mostly like the PM to have a metric to compare numbers and improve my cycling . 

I sat back and thought that I could most certainly probably improve just by riding my bike sans PM and going by RPE. I just love seeing the watts and kJ of energy at the end of a good workout. It also helps me track caloric consumption and keeping my weight ideal.

I certainly don't need a PM. I don't even use it as I should ( tracking IF, CTL, etc ) I just like recording my workouts and tracking progress.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

petalpower said:


> Thanks guys for all the help and feedback. Hate to see arguments amongst us as we are all passionate about out cycling - obviously in different ways.
> 
> I'm actually not racing at the moment - did for a few years with some mederate success ( few wins in crits here in Colorado ). I mostly like the PM to have a metric to compare numbers and improve my cycling .
> 
> ...


Its ok to air our respective views on PM's and we are all different with different training and racing objectives. To me, based upon what you discussed, a Stages PM would be perfect for the simple reason that what you want to track is 'progress' aka relative performance difference throughout the cycling season. This is why any leg discrepancy not recorded by a Stages is not deemed important even at the pro level let alone amateur level where there is less consequence.
Or if using the PM in a performance ride...a TT or a long climbing effort, you will learn your power ceiling you can sustain without blowing up through training. A Stages will be fine for that as well.

But money no object, get a couple of Quarq's for both left and right leg power input/telemetry and of course correlation between two different bikes.

Let us know what you decide.


----------



## petalpower (Aug 10, 2009)

Ordered a Quarq Red22 from Glory Cycles. 

I might sell my Tarmac and the old Quarq once the new bike is set up as I'm trying to simplify my life and seemed to veered off that path by "collecting" another bicycle. Ha.

Thanks again for all the help (and offers).


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

petalpower said:


> Ordered a Quarq Red22 from Glory Cycles.
> 
> I might sell my Tarmac and the old Quarq once the new bike is set up as I'm trying to simplify my life and seemed to veered off that path by "collecting" another bicycle. Ha.
> 
> Thanks again for all the help (and offers).


Sounds like a good plan. When you get your Roubaix Pro together, post a pic and provide a review if you would. Would like to hear your comparison versus your Tarmac.
Always great fun to build a new bike...


----------



## 1Butcher (Mar 15, 2011)

BTW, Garmin has a new Vector that is out with only one pedal that has a meter. Another cheap option that may work for others.

And with their new Cycling Dynamics software that is coming out, I would think that would put the Vector power meter one step ahead of the competition. We'll have to wait and see if the marketing hype matches the performance. Very interesting in many levels.

Introducing Cycling Dynamics from Garmin® ? revolutionary cycling metrics for Vector? power meter » Garmin News Releases

That is why I chose not to ride with Sky


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

Here is some more detail on Garmins new one side power meter.
Garmin hits $900 with one-side power meter, bolsters power metric offerings | Bicycle Retailer and Industry News


----------



## 1Butcher (Mar 15, 2011)

Assuming the new software works like the marketing department says it does, it will be interesting to see the amount of time out of the saddle vs in the saddle. The long term power produced out of saddle vs in saddle too. Hill repeats will not be the same.

For people that likes numbers, this will be a whole bunch more to fret about. It appears that Garmin has shifted gears and are pulling away.

I kind of like the cleat placement data that it suppose to have. I doubt if Stages has that. I will keep an eye on Sky rider photos to see what they are training with [vs racing with].


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

Given that Garmin's software has some of the worst quality control I have seen I wouldn't expect much. 



1Butcher said:


> Assuming the new software works like the marketing department says it does, it will be interesting to see the amount of time out of the saddle vs in the saddle. The long term power produced out of saddle vs in saddle too. Hill repeats will not be the same.
> 
> For people that likes numbers, this will be a whole bunch more to fret about. It appears that Garmin has shifted gears and are pulling away.
> 
> I kind of like the cleat placement data that it suppose to have. I doubt if Stages has that. I will keep an eye on Sky rider photos to see what they are training with [vs racing with].


----------



## 1Butcher (Mar 15, 2011)

That's a hard point to argue with. The good thing with Garmin, at least they will come up with a whole bunch of patches and the software will work 95% before they move on to a different platform and start all over again.

I'm still excited that it is new software with new numbers for me to worry about.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

So Quarq is making a Shimano compatible crank for 2015. It ain't cheap at $1650. I'm reading up on Power Meters and might get a Stages soon. Have not ever owned a Power Meter before.

Quarq adds XX1 and Shimano-compatible power meters for 2015 - VeloNews.com


----------

